# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Benoit Blanc, the knives out character, what would he play DnD as?

## Ramza00

So lets say Benoit Blanc is bored during Covid 2020 May, and is invited to do DnD for the first time and he knows nothing

***What class is Blanc playing?***

----------


## Quertus

Barbarian.

As an illiterate, it will give him the most opportunity to ask questions, which is his primary player skill. The durability of the class will similarly aid his ability to ask questions (hell still be alive / conscious), and its relative ease of play is a good fit for his lack of skill with the system.

----------


## Ramza00

If the Oracle and Psychic Seeker were Wis based instead of Cha based they would be perfect. 🤔

Divine Inspiration not about following any gods, but spontaneity tied to theme and mysteries.  Revelations and Rogue Talents.

Oh!  divination and contact other plane can be used as mysteries and role playing.

----------

